# SCHWINN 1966 STINGRAY 20” ORIGINAL FRONT S-7 Wheel and original WESTWIND WHITEWALL TIRE



## bill b (Feb 10, 2022)

All original, s-7 x 20” rim has side scratches, and 2 small dings (see pics) tire is original and has weather cracking, worn but holds air fine.


----------



## indycycling (Feb 12, 2022)

$25


----------



## bill b (Feb 12, 2022)

Sorry no deal


----------

